
Redox OS Release 0.4.1 - jackpot51
https://github.com/redox-os/redox/releases/0.4.1
======
snarfy
I hate the internet today.

~~~
616c
You hate that people experiment with numerous layers of the stack and reinvent
old systems as an act of love and appreciation for all of us for free?

I'm curious what you mean here. You want original SysV? Or you mean their
website sucks? We sucks for encouraging either?

~~~
616c
Sigh. I'm guessing it's April fools and I should have waited for the tab in
Firefox. I did this to myself. You don't even Fools pages, just links.

~~~
jackpot51
This was true experimentation into the limits of Redox customization,
certainly just as an Easter present.

------
igitur
Notable changes:

Standardized resolution Improved color scheme Improved terminal font Beautiful
/etc/issue artwork Beneficial sound effects, for improved touch typing
Efficient, automatic shell chooser Removal of networking, for security Removal
of window manager, for efficiency Removal of ACPI features, for simplicity
Increased CPU usage Increased ISO size Known issues:

None

~~~
lovelearning
First I thought _you_ are trolling. Then I saw _they_ are trolling. Well
played!

------
Tree1993
I hope I can use firefox on Redox oneday.

~~~
jackpot51
Yes, one day. Netsurf is working on Redox now.

~~~
digi_owl
Really surprised it is not using Servo.

That said, i really wish Netsurf would polish the SDL variant more as it seems
to be more forgiving to get going than trying to get it to agree with GTK...

